# NEW HELIX DSP PROCESSOR FIRST LOOK !



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

The new Helix HELIXDSP has arrived I think we are the 1st to receive them. Hence the white box, no marketing sleeve or manual. So it appears to be the the same for the most part as the previous Helix P-DSP some changes I notice without the manual in hand.

1. Terminal for Speaker level input previous P-DSP had a plug that cost an additional $35
2. Ground Switch (GND, ISO, 200ohm) great upgrade no more noise issues.
3. RCA inputs and outputs are no longer Colored and gold plated now 
4. New Control Port gives you hope that something is coming this time
5. Standard 4-pin power connector
6. Heavy Machined Aluminum Heat-sink much more attractive
7. Little Bit of overhang from the heat-sink to protect the connects
8. USB Connection remains the same 

I have no other specs at the moment but I am going to guess it will be similar it runs the same software etc.

View attachment 43709


View attachment 43710


View attachment 43711


View attachment 43712


View attachment 43713


View attachment 43714


View attachment 43715


View attachment 43716


View attachment 43717


View attachment 43718


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They look more high end than the PDSP.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree !


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Is this available yet and if so do you have a price for it please


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

You guys always get the good stuff first.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Retail is $699.99 .... DAT sometimes


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Is that the replacement for the C-DSP?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No, the P DSP...I think.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

evo9 said:


> Is that the replacement for the C-DSP?


NO, its the cosmetic upgrade for the P-DSP
C-DSP will be the BRAX DSP


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ I hope they add at least one more pair of RCA's out on the Brax DSP.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

evo9 said:


> ^^ I hope they add at least one more pair of RCA's out on the Brax DSP.


10 channels of output ?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Syracuse Customs said:


> 10 channels of output ?


Yes sir! The more the merrier.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

It's a nice, clean looking unit. Have you run it yet? Thoughts?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> It's a nice, clean looking unit. Have you run it yet? Thoughts?


Not yet hopefuly in the next few weeks I can try it out its been crazy busy around the shop !


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

:lurk: 
Subscribed


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm more excited about the Helix's "little" brother coming out in North America. Any news as to when/if it will be available? MATCH PP 82DSP


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

kaigoss69 said:


> I'm more excited about the Helix's "little" brother coming out in North America. Any news as to when/if it will be available? MATCH PP 82DSP


Interesting i'd love to get an amp with built in dsp.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

kaigoss69 said:


> I'm more excited about the Helix's "little" brother coming out in North America. Any news as to when/if it will be available? MATCH PP 82DSP


Too bad it doesn't accept RCAs - would have been perfect for my system 

Kelvin


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Too bad it doesn't accept RCAs - would have been perfect for my system
> 
> Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

kaigoss69 said:


>


Good if you're just enjoying a system - I like to manipulate and tune :blush: 

Going to install an MS-8 + DCX-730 so I need the RCAs on the input side in order to control what outputs what... 

Kelvin


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Helix® - Product Details


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Good if you're just enjoying a system - I like to manipulate and tune :blush:
> 
> Going to install an MS-8 + DCX-730 so I need the RCAs on the input side in order to control what outputs what...
> 
> Kelvin


Lost me there...why would you need more than 1 pair of RCA inputs to the processor...and why are you installing two processors?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Probably to be able to tweak the Logic 7 system.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

kaigoss69 said:


> Lost me there...why would you need more than 1 pair of RCA inputs to the processor...and why are you installing two processors?


DD HU --> MS-8 --> DCX-730 --> amps 

System where I'll have 3-way front (biamped passive Xover between MID & TW but with T/A) + 2-way active center + sides + rears + sub 

Kelvin


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

evo9 said:


> ^^ I hope they add at least one more pair of RCA's out on the Brax DSP.


Not in the plans at all thus far.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Golden Ear said:


> It's a nice, clean looking unit. Have you run it yet? Thoughts?


Yes, several of them over the past many weeks. Just as good as the P-DSP, but makes for a bit easier install.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kaigoss69 said:


> I'm more excited about the Helix's "little" brother coming out in North America. Any news as to when/if it will be available? MATCH PP 82DSP


Kai, they are available.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

What the hell happen to the nice chassis? Is this supposed to be the same unit you originally posted?



Syracuse Customs said:


> Helix® - Product Details


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone have an update on this ???


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

What would you like to know I keep 3-4 in stock at all times


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

sub'd....

been looking at the brand...

love the UI... 

going to make the move as soon as i sell my H800 i think...

just have to actually post it i guess...

interested in the PEQ ... any additional advances? tighter Q, more bands???


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

fwiw...



erinh said:


> new toy: Helix DSP
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised at the compact size. makes it easier to store in the console area.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> fwiw...


When will you have this for sale??


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Erin
Have you had chance to review this yet, how does it compare to the ps8

Brett


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

Your gonna love that thing....

Love might be a little strong...

But you'll like it...

The remote would be a nice addition also...


----------



## DragonMouse (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice build quality, very compact in size; would really be glad to hear some experiences in comparison with other stand-alone DSP's..


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics Erin. Hope you love it and keep it !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Syracuse Customs said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Erin. Hope you love it and keep it !


I'm very impressed with it. I do wish the level of control were smaller than the 1dB increments currently available. But, otherwise I'm sure ill be happy with it. I don't need the best DSP ever and frankly only wanted a few bands of parametric for a certain few channels. But finding that isn't super cheap and by the time I would have spent the money it made more sense to buy this piece and take advantage of some of the features it has (namely, the phase adjustment on the sub channels).


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder if the P-DSP will go on a discounted price scheme shortly - if it's pretty much the same as the new one, then it'd be a great deal.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm very impressed with it. I do wish the level of control were smaller than the 1dB increments currently available. But, otherwise I'm sure ill be happy with it. I don't need the best DSP ever and frankly only wanted a few bands of parametric for a certain few channels. But finding that isn't super cheap and by the time I would have spent the money it made more sense to buy this piece and take advantage of some of the features it has (namely, the phase adjustment on the sub channels).


Once you've gotten familiar with it, if you aren't already) I'd like to hear your thoughts on the HelixDSP vs the H800. Pros and cons each way and such. I have the H800 installed now but have the Helix on the way.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just download the software and play. That's the best way to find out what you want to know since everyone's needs differ.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought they would fix the 1dB increment thing.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> I wonder if the P-DSP will go on a discounted price scheme shortly - if it's pretty much the same as the new one, then it'd be a great deal.


The P-DSP has been discontinued for almost a year.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

Syracuse Customs said:


> The P-DSP has been discontinued for almost a year.


Just emailed your shop(I think), trying to get a helix dsp from you guys... I'm a little confused as to which models are available in the US though, theres p-dsp, c-dsp, just helix dsp as a new one?

not trying to thread hijack here, but have to get a dsp for oem integration to a sony system in a new taurus i bought, and im looking at zapco dsp, audison, and the helix units


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Syracuse Customs said:


> The P-DSP has been discontinued for almost a year.


Crutchfield still wants to charge $699 - that's where I looked. :earmuffs::rolleyes2::bigcry::mellow:


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Crutchfield still wants to charge $699 - that's where I looked. :earmuffs::rolleyes2::bigcry::mellow:


Rockford sold out of those just before CES. That means its been keeping a warehouse shelf warm for a year or so.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Well it says Low Stock... but anywho.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Al & Ed's has the P version in stock as well.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

Subscribe.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i wish they would release a freakin controller when the unit is released.

shame on helix and arc for having these great processors and not having an interface like the alpine-h70X\h800.

im so fed up with having to use a PC every time i touch my car. i can not figure out why this is so hard.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

req said:


> i wish they would release a freakin controller when the unit is released.
> 
> shame on helix and arc for having these great processors and not having an interface like the alpine-h70X\h800.
> 
> im so fed up with having to use a PC every time i touch my car. i can not figure out why this is so hard.


Jump Desktop ftw. Been using it for a week. Works great.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.p5sys.android.jump


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

req said:


> i wish they would release a freakin controller when the unit is released.
> 
> shame on helix and arc for having these great processors and not having an interface like the alpine-h70X\h800.
> 
> im so fed up with having to use a PC every time i touch my car. i can not figure out why this is so hard.


Demand. Alpine's controller is another almost $300 on top of an already expensive processor. They want to be sure people want it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

req said:


> i wish they would release a freakin controller when the unit is released.
> 
> shame on helix and arc for having these great processors and not having an interface like the alpine-h70X\h800.
> 
> im so fed up with having to use a PC every time i touch my car. i can not figure out why this is so hard.


Your point is well-taken but the flip side is: why do I have to use the RUX with my Alpine unit if I'm not using an Alpine HU? I don't want to have to mount the RUX permanently but kind of have to if I want volume control.

Not sure what the answer is to satisfy everyone.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Your point is well-taken but the flip side is: why do I have to use the RUX with my Alpine unit if I'm not using an Alpine HU? I don't want to have to mount the RUX permanently but kind of have to if I want volume control.
> 
> Not sure what the answer is to satisfy everyone.


This is why I haven't bought the Alpine unit. Ridiculous that they can't build that into the Alpine HU, even if I had to pay $X for an "update" to the HU. And my $700!!! list IVE-W535HD HU doesn't have their own Ai-Net port on the back for even a chance at integrating at all. Alpine... Alpine... Alpine...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I really like the H800. But having to have the RUX is annoying. The functionality of the RUX is great though; it's nice to be able to tune on the fly. I ordered the Helix because, as pointed out to me by Bomba, it has a bit finer adjustment capability than the Alpine and I don't need to perma-mount an RUX-style controller on my dash. There is really no good place for it, and it would ruin my OEM interior (anti-thief-eye-candy) look.
I plan on hardwiring a couple inconspicuous knobs to control the Helix. I'll also run a USB cable to the front for simpler laptop connection and tuning.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wanted to update this now that I've had time to install and use it. 

I hooked this up with some DIY RCAs and a few JL RCAs a couple nights ago. After having numerous DSPs with random issues (noise, GUI funnies, etc) I fully expected to have some sort of problems with this one. Upon firing up the system for the first time after install (at about 2am, nonetheless) I crossed my fingers and prepared to cringe; expecting noise issues. To my (welcome) surprise, there were none. No alt whine, no floor noise, nothing. The thing is dead silent. Im running straight RCA inputs and there is zero noise to speak of. And so far I've not had any software issues.


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

No Noise...

Exactly how things should be...

Did you happen to get the remote as well?

Wondering if anyone has come up with any innovative ways to install that?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

The new 2.80 software update can utilize the MTK-1 RTA mic kit that I have had I'll let you know how well it works


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

It works flawlessly, been using it for a few months now.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the 2.80 as well. How does this work? Do I need a mic for the laptop?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

sbaumbaugh said:


> Did you happen to get the remote as well?
> 
> Wondering if anyone has come up with any innovative ways to install that?


I don't have my HelixDSP anymore. I'm going with a P99RS this build. However, when I did have the remote, I thought I'd hard wire a couple of potentiometers and a button of some sort. You'd need the pinout diagram from Helix but I think I saw someone posted it here...? I can't remember now but maybe that'll get you started.


----------



## ceri23 (Aug 10, 2012)

FYI I had my laptop out today playing with my HelixDSP (Deadpool_25 sold me his). My laptop has a built-in microphone/webcam and I opened the RTA software with 2.80. Granted it wasn't registering any frequencies above ~12kHz, but it did give me usable output. I'm guessing that it doesn't require the special mic. I've got a calibrated Dayton UMM-6 heading my way soon and might not need to mess with REW if the RTA on the HelixDSP is up to the task. 

It came with the remote and reading through the documentation it looks like the MODE button can toggle between two different tuning profiles. Has anyone gotten that to work yet? I try loading driver seat into Slot A and passenger seat into Slot B, and I can toggle between them with the laptop hooked up, but I can't get it to switch with the remote. I set it to "Setup Mode" in the device configuration tab, which is what the tutorial said to do. The only thing I'm not sure of is if I need to have a microSD card installed for it to work. 

The results are excellent, though the only DSP I have to compare it to is my old Pioneer 880prs. I like being able to switch between Bessel, Butterworth, Cheby, and Linkwitz Riley. I'm used to Butterworth across the board, but I played around with Bessel for the perfect group delay for a couple of days. I haven't messed with LR or Cheby enough yet, but LR is next up. The GUI is slightly clunky, but most people with more experience seem to think it's got the best of the competition. It seems obvious that it wasn't put together by an interface designer, but it's not crap. Functional, if a little cumbersome. No noise for me either, which is very much welcomed after a blown picofuse patch job on my 880prs that was never quite perfect. I routed the remote to the driver seat and I plan on putting some velcro on it to attach near the seat adjustment buttons. I ran the USB input to the passenger side floorboard and tuck it away when I'm not tuning. The instruction manual that came with it is in German, but I've got some PDFs from their english website and it's intuitive enough if you know what you're doing.

Oh, one thing I particularly don't like about it is the mounting points. Someone had the bright ideal to make the screw holes symmetric with the top plate. None of my drill bits can fit it straight on so I had to install it pigeon toe. The sideplates got a little tweaked from one of the screws I put in it, but it popped right back in place when I backed the screw out slightly. Bad planning.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hola amigo! Enjoying it? I *think* I remember reading something about needing the SD card to switch presets but can't remember for sure. Look at the pamphlet Sbaumbagh posted a link to. It might've been in the REW First Encounter thread.


----------



## ceri23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Hola amigo! Enjoying it? I *think* I remember reading something about needing the SD card to switch presets but can't remember for sure. Look at the pamphlet Sbaumbagh posted a link to. It might've been in the REW First Encounter thread.


Very much. Separating the midrange and tweeter processing was a big deal. I'll pick up an SD card and see. I've probably got one in a camera somewhere I can test with, but Walgreens is on the way to work and I bet they sell a small one for under $10.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

ceri23 said:


> Very much. Separating the midrange and tweeter processing was a big deal. I'll pick up an SD card and see. I've probably got one in a camera somewhere I can test with, but Walgreens is on the way to work and I bet they sell a small one for under $10.



I was wrong. It's not the SD card. I did read something about it...

Go to Bomba's post http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1939832-post331.html

...and go to page 17 of that pdf.


----------



## ceri23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I was wrong. It's not the SD card. I did read something about it...
> 
> Go to Bomba's post http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1939832-post331.html
> 
> ...and go to page 17 of that pdf.


That's the one I've been looking at. I follow the instructions there, including trying to rename the file types manually to "af1" and "af2", but nothing makes the remote work like it describes.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ah. Not sure then. Perhaps shoot them an email? Well, at least your enjoying it. My P99 should be here tomorrow.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Is there an alternative to the Helix MTK 1 Measurement Tool Kit for using the Helix RTA software? I Have the Parts Express MM-6 mic, and a PC, and an iPad.

I am not opposed to driving out to Syracuse this summer to get dialed in...but would like to try it myself first being that it is probablty a 5 hour drive each way.


----------



## ceri23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Absolutely. Run the Helix software on your laptop with the measurement mic hooked up. The software has the built-in RTA. Adjust the EQ accordingly and you're all set. It won't do time alignment for you, but I don't think the Helix mic makes that any more possible either. You can also use something like RoomEQ to do the same thing.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ceri23 said:


> Absolutely. Run the Helix software on your laptop with the measurement mic hooked up. The software has the built-in RTA. Adjust the EQ accordingly and you're all set. It won't do time alignment for you, but I don't think the Helix mic makes that any more possible either. You can also use something like RoomEQ to do the same thing.


ohhhhhh.....i did not know that the Helix included the actual RTA software, i assumed it just gave you the ability to make the 1/3 octave EQ changes, but that i would need to have some sort of RTA software running on a different device. It will be a couple weeks till i get it all installed, but maybe i can play with this in the demo software?

EDIT..i have the Dayton iMM-6 mic that is for iphone, ipad or android. Do i need to buy the Dayton uMM-6 mic instead?


----------

